# ATI x1600 mobility default setting over 1500mhz!?



## Chasehead (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a MacBook Pro with Windows XP and when I open up ATITool it says that the default clock is set to 1314.55/1399.36...I am really scared to hit "set clock" when the program thinks that the default is about triple what it's supposed to be...

So what do I do? 3D games run great but I would still like to boost performance a bit and at least it back to stock levels, but I am afraid that the program will brick my card.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

Chasehead said:


> I have a MacBook Pro with Windows XP and when I open up ATITool it says that the default clock is set to 1314.55/1399.36...I am really scared to hit "set clock" when the program thinks that the default is about triple what it's supposed to be...
> 
> So what do I do? 3D games run great but I would still like to boost performance a bit and at least it back to stock levels, but I am afraid that the program will brick my card.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



I've contacted W1zzard about this but there needs ot be something put on the ATi tool download. 0.26 most of the time does not work with moblity radeons. use 0.24.


----------



## Chasehead (May 7, 2007)

I did some reading after I posted this and I found some information about how 0.26 doesn't work properly with the card. I will try using 0.24.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

For more info on Laptop overclocking read this:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=25716


----------



## twisterdark (May 8, 2007)

I solved checking, in settings, under "x1000 overclocking": "use driver levels clocking"

Anyway the problem is that checking this, the DEFAULT will be 85.9/85.9, that's wrong and will cause a LOT of articrafts because chipset have not enough clock...and it's hard to see the bottons hehe

So before this, write you default levels on a txt, then set that setting and back to atitool. In the end create a Default2 (or any name) and set your defaults...now, let's go 

Now i'm able to o.k. chip and memory, but not tested yet the maximum, cuz its' a mac and i don't want to damage it (an imac with x1600).

Bye, Marco


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

twisterdark said:


> I solved checking, in settings, under "x1000 overclocking": "use driver levels clocking"
> 
> Anyway the problem is that checking this, the DEFAULT will be 85.9/85.9, that's wrong and will cause a LOT of articrafts because chipset have not enough clock...and it's hard to see the bottons hehe
> 
> ...



Dude, do you mind if I use that info in my laptop overclocking thread?


----------



## twisterdark (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, you can quote all...I'm happy if my infinite trying could help someone 
I make a mini guide in the end of this post, us it 

Ah, if atitool, anyway now u see correct default clocks, still don't want let you oc the gpu....change drivers. Force x1600 drivers even though you've got a mobility 1600 (the are no big build difference) so atitool will unlock clocks. I did this with my imac (cuz windows see x1600 like a mobility, so i had to download latest catalyst, modify them - you can found on the web the mobility radeon vist driver mods - and choice an ati x1600) and with my HP pavilion too (yeah....the one with the shitty ati xpress 200 ^__^").

So (to oc mobility radeons & mac radeons):

1) Download latest catalyst/display driver
2) Mod them http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool/
3) Install from Windows control panel (starting from a standard vga) display driver, searching them MANUALLY into the .INF that you can find into the modded MODDED ATI DRIVER - select x1600 or x1650 (no mobility)
4) Restart
5) Install Catalyst Control Center Modded
6) Restart
7) Install Atitool and check the clock, if it's strange (like 1400 mhz clock - impossible) go to settings and check, on the x1000 overclocking section, "use driver level clocking" (or something like this...anyway one of the first 3 option)
8) Before starting to oc, write somewhere clocks you see after the point 7 (should bee near 400/400), cuz the new "defaults" botton will go to 85.9/85.9....and this mean that if you unluckily click it a lot of articrafts will appear (because of too much downclock), but don't be scared...it's all ok, nothing dangerous, the problem is that it's hard to find something to click on the screen  . So, to be prepared, create a new profile with you real default settings and us it like defaults before starting to joke with clocks.

Additional info: Standard imac clocks are a lil bigger than macbookpro, cuz macbook is downclocked to have a better battery duration.

I hope this will help you...SORRY FOR THE REALLY BAD ENGLISH 

P.S. The only bad thing is that there is not a mac version of ati tool


----------



## Jehu.17 (May 9, 2007)

*Finally, Someone Found A Work Around!*

Finally, 
Thanks a lot man. You won't believe for how long I waited for something like this. I hope it will work on my MBP too!  I'm currently using AtiTool 0.24beta14 it can only overclock, no temperature readings, no fan speed readings...Well, wish me luck 




twisterdark said:


> Yeah, you can quote all...I'm happy if my infinite trying could help someone
> I make a mini guide in the end of this post, us it
> 
> Ah, if atitool, anyway now u see correct default clocks, still don't want let you oc the gpu....change drivers. Force x1600 drivers even though you've got a mobility 1600 (the are no big build difference) so atitool will unlock clocks. I did this with my imac (cuz windows see x1600 like a mobility, so i had to download latest catalyst, modify them - you can found on the web the mobility radeon vist driver mods - and choice an ati x1600) and with my HP pavilion too (yeah....the one with the shitty ati xpress 200 ^__^").
> ...


----------



## velvok (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you, Twisterdark!  

I have been chasing after solutions for my Macbook Pro for a while now.  I started a thread over at the MacNN forums to explain how to use ATITool with Apple's default ATI driver to make games more stable, but this looks like it might be a better approach.

I'll do some studying at the link that you provided and see if I can get it to work myself.  Then I will write some instructions, too.   

Oh, and by the way: I *did* try setting the clock with ATITool with the impossibly high clock setting.  Never hurt a thing.


----------



## twisterdark (Jun 6, 2007)

velvok said:


> Thank you, Twisterdark!
> Oh, and by the way: I *did* try setting the clock with ATITool with the impossibly high clock setting.  Never hurt a thing.



Good 

I'm happy I could help ppl to make their pc/mac "play" better


----------

